# Jar lids and inserts



## Wheelah23

Am I being too generous with these? I plan to slap a "$1 box" sign on the box and hope for the best. Are these lids, with their inserts, worth any more than that? They have "BALL" in a script on the top. Some of the inserts are Boyd's, some are unembossed, etc.


----------



## dygger60

A dollar for the entire box is a deal....more than a deal actually.....a buck apiece....is what I usually see.

    I buy them when I see them for this price....the style of the embossing  on the top will tell the time period they were made......

    The oldest of the Ball Brothers zinc lids will be blank on top but will have  GENUINE ZINC CAP FOR BALL MASON JARS embossed on the outer rim of the porceline insert......

    I have a picture that shows these embossings...I will look for it and get it on here for you and others for a reference......myself, for my oldest Ball jars I like to get a correct period lid for them...

    David


----------



## Wheelah23

> ORIGINAL:  dygger60
> 
> a buck apiece....is what I usually see.


 
 That's what I mean by "$1 box"... [8D]

 I'll look through all to tell you the exact embossing. Are some worth more than others?


----------



## accountantadam

I think $1 each is right in the neighborhood. Thats what I usually see them for. I know a guy at a flea market down here that sells them to me at $0.50 each, but thats about as cheap as I've seen them, except at a yard sale now and then


----------



## Wheelah23

The inside of the inserts all look something like the below picture. Some of them are embossed, others are not. The embossed insert variations I have are embossed (mostly circularly around the periphery):

 "GENUINE PORCELAIN LINED MASON CAP 24"
 "BOYD'S GENUINE PORCELAIN LINED CAP" (has a "7" in the center)
 "GENUINE BOYD CAP/ FOR MASON JARS"
 "(diamond mark)GENUINE ZINC CAP(diamond mark)/ FOR BALL MASON JARS"

 All are milk glass. Any of 'em rare, or worth more than $1?


----------



## deenodean

here is one that sold on ebay.....http://www.ebay.ca/itm/330650324789?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648#ht_2724wt_901


----------



## Wheelah23

Well, none of mine sold... [8|] That one on eBay is a lot nicer than mine. That one's got the lug on it, and the insert is different.


----------

